# Munich Grain



## Batz (10/2/04)

Is caramunich the same thing?


----------



## Murray (10/2/04)

No. Caramunich is a crystal malt, Munich is a lightly roasted malt that requires mashing.


----------



## Snow (10/2/04)

Batz,

caramunich is a caramelised form of Munich grain. It's basically crystal malt made with Munich. Munich malt needs to be mashed, caramunich only needs to be steeped.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Batz (10/2/04)

Thanks guys

I looked it up , yep a crystal not what I want at all , a HBS doing a swifty here


----------



## Murray (10/2/04)

You've got to watch them, Batz


----------



## wessmith (10/2/04)

Batz, Snow has pretty much clarified the situation. I would add that Caramunich (a registered trade mark of Weyermann Malting Co) is a crystal malt produced in a range of colours just the same as Joe White or Thomas Fawcett equivalent products.

However, Caramunich, just like Joe White and Thomas Fawcett crystals, are made from "green" malt (sprouted malt), not munich malt. The green malt is loaded into a roasting drum and the malt is dried a little then "stewed" at aroun 70C. Every little grain becomes a miniature mash tun where the starches are converted to sugars which are then caramelised.

Munich malt is also produced from "green malt" but is not "stewed", it is simply kilned to produce the required colour.

Hope that all helps.

Wes.


----------



## Batz (11/2/04)

OK
Thats sorted now I am going to get 25kg of munich , I think I have only used the light , what's the best light/dark?


----------



## wessmith (11/2/04)

Batz, a "normal" German munich is usually around 20 EBC and would be used in everything from lagers (3 to 5%) through to bocks (up to 50+%) The dark munich is usually 25 to 30 EBC and really only used for darker styles. If you are buying a bag, I would go with the JWM Light Munich or Hoepfner Munich - both around 20 EBC. 

We also have some IMC Munich at 12 EBC, however this is more like a darker ale malt than a true munich.

Wes.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (11/2/04)

Batz said:


> OK
> Thats sorted now I am going to get 25kg of munich , I think I have only used the light , what's the best light/dark?


 Batz, I bought 2 bags of Weyermann Munich last year (1light, 1 dark) I am sure I can spare you a couple of kilos of the dark Munich when you are in Adelaide.
I love Munich as a base malt, I have used it in amounts of 50%, 76% and 90% in Alts and Bocks. IMO it gives a brilliant malty flavour so depending on how much you use and what style you are brewing you may have to up your hopping rates to counteract the maltiness.
Also when I used to do PM's I would use 2kg's of Munich and a tin of Coopers Extract. With Northern brewer hops for bittering to 30IBU and an English or European ale yeast the beer came out brilliantly.

Cheers and bollocks
TDA


----------



## wedge (11/2/04)

hey wes where do you work?


----------



## Batz (12/2/04)

Cheers TDA , may take you up on that

And thanks wessmith for that info , have to make sure that my HBS is not ordering the IMC munich , I know they carry that


----------



## wessmith (12/2/04)

wedge said:


> hey wes where do you work?


 Well, some days in the warehouse and some days out on the road visiting our micro customers. But its mostly in the bloody office sorting out all those new lovely malts and making sure we have a good continuing supply. And occasionally I get a moment to do a brew.

But you will always find either Phil or I at www.maltcraft.com

Wes.


----------

